# Road ride in Crested Butte?



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm coming to Crested Butte for the Yeti mountain bike gathering, but thought I might bring my road bike too as I have a weak to play. Given all the mountain bike trails in the area would it be a mistake to do any road riding here? How are the roads in the CB-Gunnison area? Do they have shoulders? Also wondering if you can ride anywhere in the Royal Gorge area, like across the bridge. That would be awesome if it's allowed.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Riding across the Royal Gorge Bridge is allowed. (but probably not worth making it the high point of a ride. It's just a wooden planked bridge crowded with tourists) You will need to pay the fee at then entrance. It's a pretty good climb up from the highway, but okay. I did a ride from Salida to Pueblo last summer with a group. the shoulders of the highway were okay, but not all that wide. Salida to Canyon City would be better. There isn't much to see between Canyon City and Pueblo. Just a lot of flat, hot, rollers.

Monarch Pass would be a good climb with a good decent. I haven't done it personally, but it's been done many times on the week long Colorado organized rides. 

Haven't ridden road up by CB, so no words of advice there.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Cb*

Crested Butte is beautiful, but its at the end of the road so to speak so pavement is hard to come by. I've ridden my cross bike up to Gothic which is on a packed dirt road just north of town. That same road leads over Schoefield Pass and can be done on a cross or wide tired road bike. If you head south and east out of town, you can also ride over Cottonwood Pass to Buena Vista and beyond. Its an epic ride on graded/packed dirt. Its also doable on a road bike if you are open to adventure. CB is also filled with lots of creative or junker townie bikes. Fun place to hang for a few days.


----------

